# mount tivo drive



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

I need to mount my tivo drives in my pc so that I can edit .profile or remove it, to fix a boot issue. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

kelsirose02 said:


> I need to mount my tivo drives in my pc so that I can edit .profile or remove it, to fix a boot issue. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.


Why don't you just telnet in and make your changes right on your TiVo. Sure would be a whole lot easier.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tivo ist stuck in a reboot loop if I recall
follow the tivo mounting directions at http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html


----------



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

I tried that I am gettting:

I typed:
mount /dev/hda4 /tivo
Then I tried:
mount /dev/hda7 /tivo

Got this error on both:
mount: mount point /tivo does not exist

The drives are connected as master and slave on the primary ide
This is a two drive unit you still mount drive a right? I tried mounting drive b with same result. Sorry to be a pain but i can not seem to get it.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

did you mkdir /tivo? 
look at step 5. I laid the whole process out step by step in that guide.


----------



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> did you mkdir /tivo?
> look at step 5. I laid the whole process out step by step in that guide.


 I must have missed that
now I am getting:
"mount: you must specify filesystem type"
??


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

if hda4 doesn't work hda7 should and only hook up the "A" tivo drive.


----------



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> if hda4 doesn't work hda7 should and only hook up the "A" tivo drive.


Just one last question; "where is the .profile" When I edited it with telnet I just typed vi /.profile that does not seem to work how would i edit it in my PC. Thanks again  SO Close yet SO far..


----------



## kelsirose02 (Apr 11, 2006)

kelsirose02 said:


> Just one last question; "where is the .profile" When I edited it with telnet I just typed vi /.profile that does not seem to work how would i edit it in my PC. Thanks again  SO Close yet SO far..


I got it just went:
cd /tivo
rm .profile
Thanks for the help...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

great ignore my last PM then


----------

